

FBI agent tries to copyright torture manual, inadvertently makes it public - DavidChouinard
http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2013/12/fbi-copyrighted-interrogation-manual-unredacted-secrets

======
TrainedMonkey
I would not be so quick to assign incompetent label to the agent in question.
Is it possible that this is form of civil disobedience?

~~~
otoburb
Plausible deniability is always best in situations like this.

------
warfangle
Original non-blogspam article:

[http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2013/12/fbi-
copyrighted-...](http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2013/12/fbi-copyrighted-
interrogation-manual-unredacted-secrets)

~~~
astrange
The intermediary article has a much better headline, at least.

~~~
warfangle
Maybe if this were /r/nottheonion

~~~
astrange
You prefer "You'll Never Guess Where This FBI Agent Left a Secret
Interrogation Manual" as a headline? Linkbaiting on full display there.

------
throwaway9174
I think an important question is whether the version in the LOC is the _real_
version. Since there are so many red flags, it would make a good deal of sense
that they simply placed a watered down version of the material in the LOC for
a "lucky" reporter to find and take the heat off them.

Basically, this version is a sensitive detector for describing government
wrongdoing, but it is not specific - it doesn't prove that certain forms of
wrongdoing were not in the training manual.

~~~
rubbingalcohol
That's assuming the government is "smart" and nothing they've done recently
would actually indicate they are smart.

------
MPetitt
My two questions now are, 1\. Is there an uncensored version online yet? 2\.
If there is not, does anyone know if I am allowed to go down to the library of
congress and scan/photograph the contents (If so, I live close by and can go
do it tonight/tomorrow).

~~~
cshenoy
From the Mother Jones article:

 _Because the two versions are similar, a side-by-side comparison allows a
reader to deduce what was redacted in the later version. The copyright office
does not allow readers to take pictures or notes, but during a brief
inspection, a few redactions stood out._

~~~
MPetitt
Well shit, anyone else have any ideas? Depending on how strict they are with
stalking or watching you I think typing things up on my phone wouldn't be to
difficult to do nonchalantly.

~~~
ryderm
Google Glass.

~~~
existencebox
Get a hundred people in there to each memorize a page :)

~~~
MPetitt
Hacker news DC Meetup: Library of Congress - Torture Section

------
nswanberg
Do the redacted parts have the interrogator ask algorithm and data structure
questions to a person led to believe they would only be asked about html and
javascript features?

------
mercurial
Flamebait title. Where is the torture in this "torture manual"? Maybe a better
title would be: Submitter editorializes title for more clicks, makes it to the
front page.

------
loceng
I wonder will happen to this individual who copyrighted the material under his
name.

~~~
iconjack
I wonder why Mother Jones went to so much trouble to not mention his name.

------
dsugarman
Anyone have a link to information contained in the manual?

~~~
Splendor
It seems like that will be hard to come by since "the copyright office does
not allow readers to take pictures or notes". All we seem to have are the
rememberings of those who've been in to see it.

------
tibbon
Yet... I can't seem to find a link to it? Wouldn't mind reading.

------
JacobIrwin
URL to non-redacted version?

